# Kusari Fundo



## Satt (Oct 20, 2005)

I recently read "Ninjutsu a History and Tradition" and I was especially intrigued by the "Kusari Fundo". I did a thread search and didn't really find any opinions about it. Has anyone besides me taken a special interest in it or can anyone give me their personal experiences with it? It seems like a reasonably easy weapon to hide in your pocket, but i'm not sure. Would it be a practical weapon once you have experience with it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deaf (Oct 20, 2005)

Kusari Fudo is a great weapon to learn.  Basically all chain or rope weapons are good to learn however I will stress this... if you're taijutsu sucks then you are going to be having a lot of problems learning it. 

Personally I think it is a very versatile weapon since you can apply the same principles using a belt, a hose etc.  

But like I said, taijutsu plays an extremely important factor in learning the kusari fudo.  You have to learn to use your body to manipulate it and not let the kusari manipulate you! 

HTH,

~Deaf~


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 20, 2005)

To echo Deaf, one of the guys in our shibu have a very long key chain that he uses in a similar fashion. Pretty nifty. Versatile and useful weapon.

MrH


----------



## Satt (Oct 20, 2005)

Deaf said:
			
		

> Kusari Fudo is a great weapon to learn. Basically all chain or rope weapons are good to learn however I will stress this... if you're taijutsu sucks then you are going to be having a lot of problems learning it.
> 
> Personally I think it is a very versatile weapon since you can apply the same principles using a belt, a hose etc.
> 
> ...


So I guess what you are saying is...don't worry about the weapon right now. Just concentrate hard on my taijutsu and the rest will follow. That sounds like good advice. Thank you Deaf.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 20, 2005)

Satt said:
			
		

> So I guess what you are saying is...don't worry about the weapon right now. Just concentrate hard on my taijutsu and the rest will follow. That sounds like good advice. Thank you Deaf.


 Screwing up with the Kusari Fundo is a good way to see holes in your taijutsu...  My taijutsu is far from perfect... maybe moreso than a lot of the guys on here who are more experienced than me, but I have used the Kusari Fundo pretty extensivly in my training... its a difficult weapon, but a good... adaptable one.

 You hear a lot of talk about the Hanbo, and how when you are out if you need one you will find a subsitute, but really LOOK for one when you are out... they are there, but not always readily availible... Kusari fundo is.  

 After all, you usualy wear a shirt or jacket, right?


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 20, 2005)

It is an interesting weapon. I have trained a little with it (training version from Dick Severance). Like Deaf said, it will bring to light any shortcomings with your taijutsu. The thing I really felt when using it was that it was like a flexible hanbo. My experience with it is limited but that was something that seemed immediately clear to me.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 20, 2005)

Satt said:
			
		

> So I guess what you are saying is...don't worry about the weapon right now. Just concentrate hard on my taijutsu and the rest will follow. That sounds like good advice. Thank you Deaf.


 Yes, I agree. In my opinion, without proper taijutsu, weapons are more difficult to weild. Also, in the beginning it is too easy to focus on using the weapon and not moving properly or controlling the attacker. The way I see it is the weapon is just a tool and just like techniques, the opportunity to use it just appears. So if you train with weapons, don't *think* about using them, move properly as if you don't have it in your hands.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 20, 2005)

Definately it shows your weakness in your movement conversely
it will also show you when you are doing something right! The
best thing about training with flexible tools is that we almost
always will have one with us! Such as : belt, shirt, coat, rope,
scarf, bandana, etc. The Kusari Fundo is a fantastic tool and
if you can get decent with it you will be able to apply the
techniques with a wide range of other tools!  I particularly like
training with the rope training versions available and then 
switching over to the chain and if someone is working with
it for the first time seeing their reaction to the bite of the 
steel!  If you can do techniques with the training rope then
you will be dynamic when applying it with the chain!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 20, 2005)

I have the rope version.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 20, 2005)

Thank goodness for the rope training versions!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Deaf (Oct 20, 2005)

Yes, to an extent I am trying to say that people should concentrate on their taijutsu and the weapons will follow.  But only to an extent.

I am not saying that people should not work on weapons until their taijutsu is really strong because that may take time.  Instead, incorporate the weapons into your training slowly over time and when training with weapons concentrate more on using taijutsu to make the weapon come "alive" than concentrating on the weapon itself.  Sure you'll get hit and beaten quite a bit from the weapon due to the "holes in your taijutsu" as Technopunk stated but that will just serve as a reminder to you to work more on the taijutsu hopefully.


One training scenario I like is when the instructors start teaching the class a few kata and then after the basics are gone over and some time spent on the kata has been done.  They will then introduce a weapon to work on.  We do the EXACT same kata but with a weapon. It can be a real eye opener for some people because they really learn... weapon - no weapon... ummmm same thing!   Just one can extend the reach more than other among other things.

HTH,

~Deaf~


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 20, 2005)

Deaf said:
			
		

> Instead, incorporate the weapons into your training slowly over time and when training with weapons concentrate more on using taijutsu to make the weapon come "alive" than concentrating on the weapon itself...
> 
> It can be a real eye opener for some people because they really learn... weapon - no weapon... ummmm same thing!   Just one can extend the reach more than other among other things.


 Very good point, I didn't realize that our comments could have been taken the wrong way. Yes, there is nothing wrong with incorporating weapons early on. As this will begin teaching to NOT focus on the weapon. Using a weapon often magnifies the movement so it is easier to "see". We often use the swords and hanbos for this very reason.


----------



## Deaf (Oct 20, 2005)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Using a weapon often magnifies the movement so it is easier to "see". We often use the swords and hanbos for this very reason.



Yes, another good benefit of learning weapons as well!  Sword work really helps people to "see" the footwork necessary to get the hell outta the way! 

~Deaf~


----------



## rutherford (Oct 21, 2005)

I have a rope weapon made by the same Shihan.  It's good quality.  I've only had to patch the ends once from overzealous training against a vicious toaster.   %-} 

Have fun.


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 21, 2005)

rutherford said:
			
		

> I have a rope weapon made by the same Shihan.  It's good quality.  I've only had to patch the ends once from overzealous training against a vicious toaster.



Those toasters will turn on you every time....
 :whip:


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 21, 2005)

Where on Earth did you Find a Cylon to attack with your Kusari Fundo Rutherford?


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Nov 27, 2005)

My favorite improvised version of this kind of weapon is a small padlock on a key lanyard. Though I prefer to wield it in more of a sap/blackjack fashion than as a garotte or regular kusarifundo, simply because I don't feel I've practiced with it enough.


----------



## r erman (Nov 28, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Where on Earth did you Find a Cylon to attack with your Kusari Fundo Rutherford?



I wonder how many other geeks laughed as hard as I did at this...


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 28, 2005)

r erman said:
			
		

> I wonder how many other geeks laughed as hard as I did at this...



Thank you.

I was beginning to think the reference was lost.


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Nov 28, 2005)

Sci-fi fans I take it. Am I the only one who wishes they would re-air the Crow t.v. series episodes again on the Sci-Fi Channel?


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 28, 2005)

JMD said:
			
		

> Sci-fi fans I take it. Am I the only one who wishes they would re-air the Crow t.v. series episodes again on the Sci-Fi Channel?



Yeah prolly.

Ya know JMD, seeing your post about avatar and your post about the Crow, I think you should head over to Bob's OTHER forum and check that out...

http://www.rustaz.com/forum

You'd prolly fit in with us over there.

And now, onto the topic of Kusari Fundo... What makes a good improvised Fundo, other than a rope, or a shirt/jacket...

Ideas?


----------



## rutherford (Nov 28, 2005)

I almost always wear a bandana.  Being bald in the winter is probably a dumb idea, but it's not really a choice I made.  I've actually found that taking out the knot is a bad idea.  It's actually better for trapping to leave it as is.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 29, 2005)

rutherford said:
			
		

> I almost always wear a bandana.


 
I do too, because It keeps my helmet fresher than if I wear it without one.  What do you think of the bandanas with the pockets in teh corners for "change"?


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Nov 29, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I do too, because It keeps my helmet fresher than if I wear it without one. What do you think of the bandanas with the pockets in teh corners for "change"?


 
I have four of them. One blue, two black and one woodland camo. I used to wear one hanging out of a pocket for quick access, but I soon found out that can very easily be misinterpreted... :anic: 

"Next week I'm in Vegas, like Dan Tanna, and I wipe my fingerprints off with my bandana, make sure it's all clean, then flee the scene, I keep it cold blooded mean and do it all for the green..."


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 29, 2005)

For myself my favorite version of a flexible weapon is a rolled
up shirt, light coat or simply my belt. Best thing about these
is that I almost always have one with me except for when on 
the beach and then I have my beach towel. Nothing beats 
the bite of the chain so to speak but a good belt, towel, etc.
used by a well trained practitioner can be very effective.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## rutherford (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm wearing my Kusari Fundo at work today.  I often carry a knife in my pocket, but today I just wanted to grab the rope much the same way I dug through my closet for the exact T-shirt I wanted.  

It's hanging off my belt, looks nice with the outfit, and hasn't generated any comments.  Hehe.  Yes, I'm having fun openly displaying a weapon at work.


----------



## lalom (Mar 10, 2006)

I have seen that those that train with manriki chain have different lengths varying from one to another.  My question is, are the length differences based on personal preference or is there an actual formula for determining what length of kusari should be used?   I have not trained yet with it and am just wanting to know for the future.


----------



## rutherford (Mar 10, 2006)

Holding the weights, it should be no longer than your arm.


----------



## lalom (Mar 10, 2006)

rutherford said:
			
		

> Holding the weights, it should be no longer than your arm.


 
Is that holding the weights one in each hand?  I'm not clear, sorry.  Or is that one weight in the hand and the other end near your shoulder?  Please clarify.  Thanx.


----------



## rutherford (Mar 10, 2006)

Ok.  The chain itself, ignoring the weights, should be LESS than the distance from your wrist joint to your shoulder joint.

The reason for this is because the Kusari Fundo will bounce on impact, and you don't want it to smack you good.  Also, you gotta be able to swing it - and again not hit yourself doing so.

I highly suggest starting with a rope version until a licensed instructor tells you it's ok to play around with a chain.

The Pittsburgh Bujinkan has some funny video of a guy smacking a watermellon with a Kusari Fundo.  You can find it on Yahoo! video with a search on Kusari Fundo.


----------



## lalom (Mar 10, 2006)

Thank you so much Rutherford.


----------

